# Uvalde Co. 9



## patk351 (Dec 20, 2006)

Personal best with a bow.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

nice buck congrats on the PB!, heavy bases on him for sure!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice trophy!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cool. Good job.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Buck, Congrats!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great deer. Congratulations.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good job!

TH


----------



## txbuck44 (Dec 5, 2006)

Aesome deer!! Congrats!!


----------

